# Fluval 407 vs OASE Thermo 600



## walkerx (6 Jan 2020)

Hi all,

I'm looking at upgrading from an internal Fluval U4 to an external filter and have narrowed my selection down to the 407 or 600 but would like to know from others their main experience using these filters.

I've seen the thread regarding the 600 and issues some users have, which is slightly off-putting but I know that some users will have issues while others won't. The main thing I like is that the 600 has a pre-filter which can be cleaned without having to clean out everything else, which would make life a bit easier. But if I ordered this (would have to be online only as no have no local supplier for OASE) how can I find out if I will get the latest version of the product with the fixes implemented.

My other option is the 407, which doesn't come with a pre-filter and from what I've seen posted the pipes aren't as flexible as others from other manufacturer's and they are slightly bulkier. But the unit is considerably cheaper than the 600 and I can get from a local supplier.

My tank is 160L and I know I need to modify the hood slightly for which ever unit I get, but would appreciate any feedback from users that have used both or either model.

regards


----------



## john dory (6 Jan 2020)

I have the 600,and am really pleased with it.
Don't know if it's the updated version or not.
Also have a fluval 406 and 305..both of them have been faultless too.


----------



## SRP3006 (6 Jan 2020)

walkerx said:


> My other option is the 407, which doesn't come with a pre-filter and from what I've seen posted the pipes aren't as flexible as others from other manufacturer's and they are slightly bulkier. But the unit is considerably cheaper than the 600 and I can get from a local supplier.
> 
> regards



I have a 407 and I find it a good quiet filter. Can be a pain to prime but that only needs doing when you clean the pipes. Mine is filled with coarse sponge and I have a pre filter in the tank which catches a lot of waste. I've changed the piping to eheim so I can run an external heater and the piping fits great.


----------



## john dory (6 Jan 2020)

Maidenhead aquatics stock oase.
I got mine from barlborough.


----------



## walkerx (6 Jan 2020)

john dory said:


> I have the 600,and am really pleased with it.
> Don't know if it's the updated version or not.
> Also have a fluval 406 and 305..both of them have been faultless too.


from what I've read the updated version is supposed to fix the air issues a lot of users have experienced. have you made any of the modifications others have made with the pre-filter pipe to allow more flow?



SRP3006 said:


> I have a 407 and I find it a good quiet filter. Can be a pain to prime but that only needs doing when you clean the pipes. Mine is filled with coarse sponge and I have a pre filter in the tank which catches a lot of waste. I've changed the piping to eheim so I can run an external heater and the piping fits great.


how often do you have to clean the pipes (and how do you clean the pipes) and filter itself?



john dory said:


> Maidenhead aquatics stock oase.
> I got mine from barlborough.


I would probably get it through Amazon, if went the OASE route


----------



## john dory (6 Jan 2020)

I replaced the pre filter sponges with ones I made from the coarse sponges,that are supplied in the main filter body.
This left one intact,which remains in the bottom tray.
Next 3 trays are 50% full of an unbranded pumice type media.
Next tray is the supplied medium sponge.
Last tray is a bag of puritan.


----------



## john dory (6 Jan 2020)

Although tbh...I don't think you'll need the pre filter mod,as long as you don't pack the internal trays.
I'll certainly be trying the standard sponges..Next time I clean the pre filter


----------



## SRP3006 (6 Jan 2020)

walkerx said:


> how often do you have to clean the pipes (and how do you clean the pipes) and filter itself?


Pipes when they look dirty TBH, prob every 3 months. Filter, every week as part of my weekly water change. 

To clean I disconnect with the quick adaptor, take the pipes outside and flush them through with the hose and a pipe brush. To be fair mine is running almost empty, more to supplement flow than to filter as the fx6 does all the filtering.


----------



## Millns84 (6 Jan 2020)

I'd neither an option?

AQUAEL ultramax 1500 or JBL e1502 would be my choice.


----------



## walkerx (7 Jan 2020)

john dory said:


> I replaced the pre filter sponges with ones I made from the coarse sponges,that are supplied in the main filter body.
> This left one intact,which remains in the bottom tray.
> Next 3 trays are 50% full of an unbranded pumice type media.
> Next tray is the supplied medium sponge.
> Last tray is a bag of puritan.





john dory said:


> Although tbh...I don't think you'll need the pre filter mod,as long as you don't pack the internal trays.
> I'll certainly be trying the standard sponges..Next time I clean the pre filter


Thanks - my current filter is the Fluval U4 which I've removed the outer fluval cartridges and replaced with coarse and medium foams either side, last week was first time i've rinsed them since around August/September 2019. I also have a small MBF for 40G and a Sponge Filter with Media for 40G. Whichever I go for will hopefully replace all these.



Millns84 said:


> I'd neither an option?
> 
> AQUAEL ultramax 1500 or JBL e1502 would be my choice.



looked at the Aquael and it does look good with the pre-filter section enabling easy cleaning off it, but looking at 1-3 months for delivery via amazon and that's with prime. Again if went with the jbl this would be through amazon but 3rd party seller, but it looks like you can't easily get to the pre-filter (similar to the 407). also what are the warranties on these as seeing warranty only if from authorised reseller, but surely if a retailer is selling then the manufacturer should still cover the warranty


----------



## walkerx (19 May 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> I have a 407 and I find it a good quiet filter. Can be a pain to prime but that only needs doing when you clean the pipes. Mine is filled with coarse sponge and I have a pre filter in the tank which catches a lot of waste. I've changed the piping to eheim so I can run an external heater and the piping fits great.



Sorry for the late reply on this, I finally got the 407 and all connected up and working (even though fluval uk said it would not fit my tank) - the media is setup with the standard foams that come with it, but added some filter floss in the bottom tray and then rest is filled with biohome ultimate. Have thought about changing the white foams you get for some rippled coarse sponge and swapping the filter floss for a fine sponge when I run out of the floss.

Overall I'm happy with the purchase and it is very quiet, my tetra aps 400 air pump produces more noise than this does

Have looked at spray bars, but as pipes are on side and not the back of tank, I've not found a suitable one to fit a 4ft along the back (have thought about getting some tubing of about 3ft and then in last 2ft drill some holes for the spray


----------



## hypnogogia (19 May 2020)

@walkerx  I have the Oase 600T.  Works a treat.  I clean the prefilter (with the coarser orange filters) once a week.  Don’t need to touch the actual filter for about 8 weeks.  Have had no problems with air being sucked in, or the heater breaking.  Priming it is a breeze. 

I constructed a little drawer unit for the bottom of the cabinet so that I can pull it out easily to service the prefilter, as otherwise you have to lift it out, and it’s heavy.


----------

